# Small tags For sleeve? Where do you get them



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys,
I own a DC shoes tee shirt, which on the left sleeve, on the hem, has a small tag, that has a DC logo on it. its this wierd tag where on one side {the side you see} is teh logo, and on the other side, is a bunch of threads, all in a line, except for where the logo pops out the other side.
Does anyone know a good manufacturer of these tags?
{and maybe the name of em, so i know what to call them!}
Thanks guys!
its only about 5/8 of an inch wide.just a little guy.
Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Have you tried asking a label manufacturer if they could produce something like this? (Lucky Label is the one that gets recommended the most here) Assuming I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't sound like a particularly out there request for them.

I think I understand what you mean - one of those little brand tags on the sleeve that folds out from under the sleeve, sewn in on top of the sleeve and underneath? Basically a loop sewn in on top of and below the sleeve, lies flat against it, not sewn down on the sides? (seems it would have been easier for me to just find a picture after all that) Particularly common with surf brands like Quicksilver, sometimes done on the bottom hem of a shirt (usually wider in that case)?

Unless I'm misunderstanding you, pretty much any large label manufacturer should be able to make you something suitable, it's basically a matter of specifying the dimensions and providing a design.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a big fan of those sorts of labels. Don't do them myself, but usually like them in others.

As Solmu said, not a radically unusually request, and any good weaver should be able to help you. I'm also a fan of Lucky Label.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I'm a big fan of those sorts of labels. Don't do them myself, but usually like them in others.


Yeah, I'm the same. I don't use them and don't really see myself using them in future, but I couldn't totally rule it out.

If they're well designed, subtle, and suit the brand I think they're a tasteful way of branding. I think most people would find them unobjectionable, and it should be easy enough to unpick if someone doesn't like it.


----------



## rhoang57 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.clothinglabels.com/ This site is where I got my labels. They give you a free sample of your labels and you can talk to them on specifics.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

rhoang57 said:


> http://www.clothinglabels.com/ This site is where I got my labels. They give you a free sample of your labels and you can talk to them on specifics.


What are their rates?


----------



## rhoang57 (Mar 26, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> What are their rates?


You have to submit the specifics and then they will email you a quote


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

rhoang57 said:


> You have to submit the specifics and then they will email you a quote


What where the specs and quotes for your labels? We have three of four label companies that people reguarly use on this site, with rough qoutes dotted about the forums, so it's good to have the comparison.


----------



## rhoang57 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry, i don't recall, it has been such a long time since I last ordered my labels.


----------



## twirlyjet (Mar 3, 2007)

How do you get that small sleeve label sewn onto the sleeve?


----------



## ryandubbau (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah, i was wondering the same thing as twirlyjet


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

twirlyjet said:


> How do you get that small sleeve label sewn onto the sleeve?


You have your printing company sew it on for you. Ask your screen printer if they do any "finishing" service. You can also check with a local seamstress or find a relabeling company.

Sometimes the companies that sell labels can give you leads on where to get the labels put on.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Most chinese t-shirt manufacturing companies I talked to would do the sleeve or hem tag for around $.20-40cents extra per shirt. Thats for QTY of 1000 or more though.

If its for small qty and on another t-shirt brand I'd prolly just invest in a sewing machine and do it myself. Can't be that hard to do a <1" stich.


----------



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

monkeylantern said:


> What where the specs and quotes for your labels? We have three of four label companies that people reguarly use on this site, with rough qoutes dotted about the forums, so it's good to have the comparison.


What are the other label companies?


----------

